# Night Dive tonight



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Night dive tonight - wednesday. Meet at MBT at 5pm. Will be heading out to Navarre.

Jerry was out this afternoon and said it was nice.

Call with Q's - (850) 455-7702


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

About what time are folks getting to Navarre? Wouldn't want to drive to MBT from Garcon Point only to drive right back over this way. I will see.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Should be gettin' out there between 6 and 6:30.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well did anybody get ate?oke


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it. I had to keep the peace at the house since I am going diving tomorrow. Appearently, if I dive more than one time in a week's span, I am not spending enough quality time:doh:banghead:banghead

Clay should be able to relate to this phenomenon recently.:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha John!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (6/12/2008)*Sorry I couldn't make it. I had to keep the peace at the house since I am going diving tomorrow. Appearently, if I dive more than one time in a week's span, I am not spending enough quality time:doh:banghead:banghead
> 
> Clay should be able to relate to this phenomenon recently.:moon


I guess that depends on how you define "quality"...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Now Clay, are you not spending enough quality time with Jon? You know how important that is in a relationship.:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (6/12/2008)*Now Clay, are you not spending enough quality time with Jon? You know how important that is in a relationship.:letsdrink


Oh, the old man cracked a funny.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man...he got us good on that one John!:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay,

I just went by the shop and ole Jim is hiding behind his computer at home. He don't have the balls to talk crap when he knew I was coming by.

Jim, 

Don't you have better things to be doing on your days off, than sitting in front of the comptuer.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Sadly enough...No


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, I would like to get you, Fritz, and Rich out with me diving sometime! I know you guys got your choice of nice big boats to go on, but I would really like to get out with you all.

An off the record no questions asked no reports given what happens on the boat stays on the boat try not to get aressted trip. Think it would be pretty fun.

Besides, you and Fritz spend WAY to much time up there at that shop, and need to go diving more!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Id even go along to be dive tender that day....Ok I really just want to get on the cat.


----------

